

Ask HN: Review my web app - mootothemax

Hi everyone :-)<p>I've had my Twitter webapp on the backburner for ages, but after taking a friend's advice, I've finally bought a couple of themes and redesigned the service around them.<p>It would be awesome to get your feedback:<p>-What other features would you like to see?<p>-What do you think of the UI and design?<p>- If you use Twitter, would you use this webapp? If not, why not?<p>Thanks!
Tom.<p>Link: http://tweetingmachine.com
======
SHOwnsYou
I don't use twitter, but I have a few things to say about the site in general.

It looks great. Looks like a very nice interface and design.

Provides a great presentation layer to the API functionality.

One thing though -- your *Tweeting Machine image in the upper left corner
links to /public/index.php instead of /public/index and throws and error
because of it.

~~~
mootothemax
Thanks, I'm really pleased you like how it looks :)

Grr about the link, I thought I'd caught all them! Thanks for letting me know
about it, now fixed :)

------
Caligula
The image rotater on the front page goes way too fast. I was unable to read
the text before it switched.

~~~
mootothemax
Thanks, now that I've sat down and give it a cold hard look I think you're
right. Time to play with some settings :)

------
mootothemax
Clickable: <http://tweetingmachine.com>

